
Can i get some suggesions on my new store? - martintaylor
I have created a new store www.thehutmarket.com that is UK based and offers a range of personalised gifts! I&#x27;m still uploading products and have a lot to add but feel it&#x27;s not far away from being ready to start advertising. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks for your time,
[url=http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.advids.co&#x2F;20-stunning-animated-startup-video-marketing-examples&#x2F;]startup video[&#x2F;ur4l]
======
mtmail
The page shows an error message that the shop isn't connected to your domain
yet.

AFTER you uploaded your products you can submit the page to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)
(basically use "Show HN: <your website description>" as title)

(That said personally I don't see how a generic Shopify shop about huts are
relevant/new/innovative to the HN audience.)

